# Video: Fun with my Honda HS621 single stage



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I was so excited to finally get some significant snowfall here in MN that I took a video of my Honda HS-621 in action. The area I blow in the video is about 20 feet by 30 feet and the snow is about 6" deep. The honda performs quite well to say the least. With it blowing the snow at such a great distance and blowing the snow so quickly (at a fast pace) I think that the HS928 is going to be sitting in the garage for a lot of the snowfalls.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

That thing really blows the snow! 

Will a single stage pull itself up a fairly steep hill?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

pfn said:


> That thing really blows the snow!
> 
> Will a single stage pull itself up a fairly steep hill?


It will if you have the scraper bar adjusted right and you tip the blower forward to let the paddles grab the pavement. 
On my driveway I don't really need the blower to self propel, so I have the scraper set so that the paddles don't quite have the ability to grab pavement.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The HS621 is quite possibly the best single stage snowblower built by Honda.
Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for showing us your machine. 
If its not too much trouble, can you show how it works on EOD snow next time you get a big blast?
I am so on the fence about getting my 84 year old Dad a premium single stage to replace his slowly dying two stage. If I got one and it gave him trouble clearing snow, it would get put in the garage and never touched again.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That does a nice job, better than my toro


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice vid of your Honda hs-621 getting a workout


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Quite impressive indeed and nice picturesque surroundings.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> The HS621 is quite possibly the best single stage snowblower built by Honda.
> Thanks for sharing the video.


+2 The HS621 is a single stage beast. It's my "Go-To" machine. Handles any snowfall conditions wet or dry up to about 10 inches deep. So much power and torque. Just a fun and a ridiculously reliable machine. It will handle the EOD as long as the berm isn't too deep and doesn't freeze over solid. The downside is that my HS928 only see's the light of day once or twice a year. Oh Well....


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Freezn said:


> +2 The HS621 is a single stage beast. It's my "Go-To" machine. Handles any snowfall conditions wet or dry up to about 10 inches deep. So much power and torque. Just a fun and a ridiculously reliable machine. It will handle the EOD as long as the berm isn't too deep and doesn't freeze over solid. The downside is that my HS928 only see's the light of day once or twice a year. Oh Well....


Looking at your signature you and I have much of the same blowers, and I have been eyeballing a toro 1800 power curve to upgrade my deck clearing machine from a toro powershovel. Not that I need to upgrade from the power shovel, but I think it might just be a little more natural to push around.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

JSB33 said:


> Thanks for showing us your machine.
> If its not too much trouble, can you show how it works on EOD snow next time you get a big blast?
> I am so on the fence about getting my 84 year old Dad a premium single stage to replace his slowly dying two stage. If I got one and it gave him trouble clearing snow, it would get put in the garage and never touched again.


Well then we'll hope for a nice load of snow so that I can shoot a video for you, not much in the forecast so far though.
I do have to point out that if your dad is 84 years old that he may prefer the 720 honda single stage since it has the chute adjustment on the handle bar instead of having to reach over and move the chute manually. It would still bother me to know that with any single stage he still will have instances that he wishes he had powered wheels.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Normex said:


> Quite impressive indeed and nice picturesque surroundings.


Thanks! We do love the spruce trees, especially in the winter time!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Looking at your signature you and I have much of the same blowers, and I have been eyeballing a toro 1800 power curve to upgrade my deck clearing machine from a toro powershovel. Not that I need to upgrade from the power shovel, but I think it might just be a little more natural to push around.


LOL.. I was thinking the same thing when I read your reference about the HS928 seeing limited use due to the HS621 being exercised more frequently. Funny thing is, I had a Toro Power Shovel for my deck clearing duties. The machine had difficulties throwing snow over the tall railings, so I gave it to my brother and upgraded to the Toro 1800. I like everything about the Toro 1800 except the trigger safety button. Major pain in the rear keeping the safety engaged while pushing the Toro through heavy snow. Especially difficult when it's bitter cold and your fingers start to lose circulation.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Freezn said:


> LOL.. I was thinking the same thing when I read your reference about the HS928 seeing limited use due to the HS621 being exercised more frequently. Funny thing is, I had a Toro Power Shovel for my deck clearing duties. The machine had difficulties throwing snow over the tall railings, so I gave it to my brother and upgraded to the Toro 1800. I like everything about the Toro 1800 except the trigger safety button. Major pain in the rear keeping the safety engaged while pushing the Toro through heavy snow. Especially difficult when it's bitter cold and your fingers start to lose circulation.


You had problems with the powershovel getting snow over your railing?!!


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

superedge88 said:


> Well then we'll hope for a nice load of snow so that I can shoot a video for you, not much in the forecast so far though.
> I do have to point out that if your dad is 84 years old that he may prefer the 720 honda single stage since it has the chute adjustment on the handle bar instead of having to reach over and move the chute manually. It would still bother me to know that with any single stage he still will have instances that he wishes he had powered wheels.


Indeed, I would be getting the 720.
And you mention my main dilemma, the fact that powered wheels might be worth the other inconveniences of having a small 2 stage as he does now.
In a perfect world, he would not be out there but he is in good shape and no way in the world is he going to hang it up. He currently has a 24inch Ariens from the late 80'sthat is on its last leg that he wants to keep as a backup.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> You had problems with the powershovel getting snow over your railing?!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6ol4gvfEso


Like the youtube video, I had no problem getting the light dry snow over the 42" railings with the Toro Power Shovel, however if the snow had medium to high water content, it was no match for the 42" high railings. With moderately wet snow to heavily saturated snow, I was only getting 24"-30" in throw height. No where close to clearing the railing height. The 15amp Toro 1800 (not to be confused with the 12amp version), while not perfect, handles the wet snow throw height much...much.. better. Unless the snow is completely soaked I can usually clear the top rail with the Toro 1800


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice job Super. Like you, I wanted to take the time to "play" in our Friday night snow fall Saturday morning. I was just about to go out and see how my ss would do, then I got a call from my son, "Dad, my truck got towed last night". So, out came the Big Rig then off to the impound yard. 

KIDS,,,,,,,,, you will soon learn this Super. 

How is your little one doing?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> Nice job Super. Like you, I wanted to take the time to "play" in our Friday night snow fall Saturday morning. I was just about to go out and see how my ss would do, then I got a call from my son, "Dad, my truck got towed last night". So, out came the Big Rig then off to the impound yard.
> 
> 
> KIDS,,,,,,,,, you will soon learn this Super.
> ...


Dang, that sounds like a fiasco! I am sure that I am in for a crazy fatherhood. I am trying to prepare myself 
My son turned 3 months old yesterday, very cool kid, personality emerging more and more these days. It is more and more fun each day. Thanks for asking!!


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

JSB33 said:


> Indeed, I would be getting the 720.
> And you mention my main dilemma, the fact that powered wheels might be worth the other inconveniences of having a small 2 stage as he does now.
> In a perfect world, he would not be out there but he is in good shape and no way in the world is he going to hang it up. He currently has a 24inch Ariens from the late 80'sthat is on its last leg that he wants to keep as a backup.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


I would recommend the Honda hs624. It's small, reliable and had the ease of hydrostatic. You can still find them used for a good price.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

JSB33 said:


> Indeed, I would be getting the 720.
> And you mention my main dilemma, the fact that powered wheels might be worth the other inconveniences of having a small 2 stage as he does now.


I would also take a look at the Ariens Compact 24. It's a very nimble and capable machine. My mother, God Bless Her, is 74 years old and still insists on clearing her own driveway. Deep down, I think she still enjoys "putting in the work" and takes pride in knowing she can still get it done. We bought her the Ariens 24 Compact a couple years ago. More than enough power to tackle the driveway and EOD snow plow berm. It's 24" 2-stage machine, 208cc engine with 6 speeds (4 forward plus 2 reverse). The also make the same machine in 22" if you're tight on storage space. I would highly recommend this machine for anyone looking for a smaller sized, easy to maneuver self propelled 2 stage snow blower that will handle most snowfalls up to about 12" with relative ease. 

Ariens Compact Sno-Thro series of two stage gas powered snow blowers


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Well I picked up another HS621 to fix up and resell yesterday. Needs an oil change, new scraper, and clean up some rust/repaint in a couple spots. Fun project.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Freezn, hs520 vs hs621*

Freezn,

how does your hs520 compare in performance to your hs621 ?

Thanks


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Freezn said:


> I would also take a look at the Ariens Compact 24. It's a very nimble and capable machine. My mother, God Bless Her, is 74 years old and still insists on clearing her own driveway. Deep down, I think she still enjoys "putting in the work" and takes pride in knowing she can still get it done. We bought her the Ariens 24 Compact a couple years ago. More than enough power to tackle the driveway and EOD snow plow berm. It's 24" 2-stage machine, 208cc engine with 6 speeds (4 forward plus 2 reverse). The also make the same machine in 22" if you're tight on storage space. I would highly recommend this machine for anyone looking for a smaller sized, easy to maneuver self propelled 2 stage snow blower that will handle most snowfalls up to about 12" with relative ease.
> 
> Ariens Compact Sno-Thro series of two stage gas powered snow blowers


Basically what he has right now in size. I should get the model number/year next time I am down there.
My dilemma is should I get him something that he can use now or something that is still usable as his mobility and strength diminish. I wish he would just let the plow guy handle it but that is out of the question for now.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

JSB33 said:


> Basically what he has right now in size. I should get the model number/year next time I am down there.
> My dilemma is should I get him something that he can use now or something that is still usable as his mobility and strength diminish. I wish he would just let the plow guy handle it but that is out of the question for now.


The only thing that will be a long term fix is a riding snowblower. Otherwise you are geting him one option, that will have to be replaced soon with another option. It all depends on how you want to spend your money.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

FLSTN said:


> Freezn,
> 
> how does your hs520 compare in performance to your hs621 ?
> 
> Thanks



I'm curious about this as well. Craigslist is LOADED with people trying to sell HS520 blowers. There are at least 10 of them on a craigslist search right now here in the twin cities.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

nice video!! Now that's a good example of a single stage blower having good throwing distance as well as being able to move a decent volume of snow. My little -PATH PRO- can move quite a bit of snow as well, but it doesn't seem to have the throwing distance of your Honda (I have my deflector purposely angled down a bit in the video as I don't like the wind taking it and sending it back at me...lol). I know you have the deflector angled all the way up for demonstrative purposes....but it may have been more practical to deflect it down some in order to control the snow better and limit the amount being blown back at you. 

As far as using the SS over your 2 stage for smaller snow events, I find myself doing the same thing. Although I have ~7,000SF to blow, so even in the smaller snow events the SS does take a bit longer compared to a 32" wide 2 stage.

Anyway, great video!! 

P.S. I'm jealous of your snow. We have NOTHING here!!


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> nice video!! Now that's a good example of a single stage blower having good throwing distance as well as being able to move a decent volume of snow. My little -PATH PRO- can move quite a bit of snow as well, but it doesn't seem to have the throwing distance of your Honda (I have my deflector purposely angled down a bit in the video as I don't like the wind taking it and sending it back at me...lol). I know you have the deflector angled all the way up for demonstrative purposes....but it may have been more practical to deflect it down some in order to control the snow better and limit the amount being blown back at you.
> 
> As far as using the SS over your 2 stage for smaller snow events, I find myself doing the same thing. Although I have ~7,000SF to blow, so even in the smaller snow events the SS does take a bit longer compared to a 32" wide 2 stage.
> 
> ...


Thanks! The wind was at my back, so it was advantageous for me to have the deflector directed all the way up so that the wind would take the snow well into my yard instead of the snow landing on the snowbanks. I can get better trajectory / throwing height when it isn't quite so windy, the wind was really knocking down the height of the blown snow in the video. 
I will be lucky to get the 2 stage out this year, I would love to see us get 8+ inches at a time so that I have to get the 2 stage out. With the sheer volume of snow thrown and the speed at which I can blow off the driveway I can't help but use the single stage for most snowfalls, and I get a good cardio workout!
I discovered something the other day, I'm terrible at estimating distance in feet. I had purchased a laser distance measurer this past summer. As I was testing it out I measured the length of my driveway, it's ~140 feet!! I had estimated it at ~75+ feet prior, quite a difference.
I can blow off the driveway (including the enlarged car parking area, an additional 25x50 feet) with the single stage in about 25-35 minutes when the snow is up to 6 inches. I am out of breath when I'm done!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for that video of you Path Pro at work. Quite the impressive job on a big long driveway. And a beautiful setting you have there too.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Thanks for that video of you Path Pro at work. Quite the impressive job on a big long driveway. And a beautiful setting you have there too.


I see you like my profile picture.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

FLSTN said:


> Freezn,
> 
> how does your hs520 compare in performance to your hs621 ?
> 
> Thanks


Believe it or not...Very..very...similar performance between the HS520 and the HS621. So much so, that in a blind performance test (ie. if someone switched engines in both machines) , I'm not sure that I could tell the difference between either machine in typical snowfall conditions. Having said that, there are a couple of differences I've noted over the years. First obvious difference between the two machines is the 1" width difference between the 20" opening on the HS520 and the 21" opening on the HS621. The next distinction is a little more subtle but worth mentioning. It's hard to describe, but HS520 has a much tighter more compact and "uniform" stream of snow discharge. I'm sure the average user wouldn't even notice, but if I take a pass with the HS520 and another pass with the HS621, flow stream from the HS520 is tighter and more uniform. Keep in mind, both machines have brand new paddles and scrapper bars, so no difference there. I think it might have to do with the HS520 having a slightly different center auger plate design??? Not really sure, but again, side-by-side, there's definitely a slight difference. Throw distance between the HS520 and the HS621 is roughly the same under similar snow conditions. They both throw snow around 25'-30' in ideal dry snow conditions. Maybe a slight edge to the HS621, but really...really...close. Where the HS621 really has the advantage over the HS520 is engine performance. The HS621 very rarely if ever bogs down. You can push the machine though an 18" snow bank and the engine never skips a beat or bogs down. The HS520 tends to bog down or become more "overwhelmed" when pushed to the extreme. Generally speaking, I don't push my single stage units that hard because I have a two stage machine for that purpose. But when comparing the HS520 to the HS621, the HS621 can certainly handle a little more "grunt work". I also like the sleeker design of the HS621. Very clean and streamline look. The HS520 just looks a little more chunky and bloated. Not really a performance difference, just a cosmetic preference.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Hs520 vs hs621*

Freezn,

thanks for your comparison of the 520 vs 621 blowers. It was very helpful.

Flstn


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

FLSTN said:


> Freezn,
> 
> thanks for your comparison of the 520 vs 621 blowers. It was very helpful.
> 
> Flstn


What he said!


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Freezn said:


> Believe it or not...Very..very...similar performance between the HS520 and the HS621. So much so, that in a blind performance test (ie. if someone switched engines in both machines) , I'm not sure that I could tell the difference between either machine in typical snowfall conditions. Having said that, there are a couple of differences I've noted over the years. First obvious difference between the two machines is the 1" width difference between the 20" opening on the HS520 and the 21" opening on the HS621. The next distinction is a little more subtle but worth mentioning. It's hard to describe, but HS520 has a much tighter more compact and "uniform" stream of snow discharge. I'm sure the average user wouldn't even notice, but if I take a pass with the HS520 and another pass with the HS621, flow stream from the HS520 is tighter and more uniform. Keep in mind, both machines have brand new paddles and scrapper bars, so no difference there. I think it might have to do with the HS520 having a slightly different center auger plate design??? Not really sure, but again, side-by-side, there's definitely a slight difference. Throw distance between the HS520 and the HS621 is roughly the same under similar snow conditions. They both throw snow around 25'-30' in ideal dry snow conditions. Maybe a slight edge to the HS621, but really...really...close. Where the HS621 really has the advantage over the HS520 is engine performance. The HS621 very rarely if ever bogs down. You can push the machine though an 18" snow bank and the engine never skips a beat or bogs down. The HS520 tends to bog down or become more "overwhelmed" when pushed to the extreme. Generally speaking, I don't push my single stage units that hard because I have a two stage machine for that purpose. But when comparing the HS520 to the HS621, the HS621 can certainly handle a little more "grunt work". I also like the sleeker design of the HS621. Very clean and streamline look. The HS520 just looks a little more chunky and bloated. Not really a performance difference, just a cosmetic preference.


Thanks for the comparison!!
Could the more uniform stream of snow come from a smaller diameter chute on the HS520?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Thanks for the comparison!!
> Could the more uniform stream of snow come from a smaller diameter chute on the HS520?


That's certainly possible. Great suggestion. I'll take the following measurements from both machines and post the results:

1) Dimensions of the center auger plate
2) Dimensions of the chute opening above the auger 
3) Dimensions for the chute itself


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Okay, here are the dimensions from both machines. I think you guys might be on to something. The center auger plate on the HS520 is 3" smaller in length than the HS621. However, the receiver plate opening (the plastic rectangular plate sandwiched between the discharge chute and the auger housing) on the HS520 is 1" wider than the HS621.

*Honda HS621 *
Size dimensions for center auger plate (not including rubber paddle) 9" Length x 3 1/4" Width
Opening dimensions for the chute receiver plate: 6" wide x 3 5/8" Deep
Discharge Chute Dimensions: 18 1/2" Length x 5 3/4" Width

*Honda HS520*
Size dimensions for center auger plate (not including rubber paddle) 6" Length x 3 1/4" Width
Opening dimensions for the chute receiver plate: 7" wide x 3 7/8" Deep
Discharge Chute Dimensions: 19" Length x 5 3/8" Width


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> I'm curious about this as well. Craigslist is LOADED with people trying to sell HS520 blowers. There are at least 10 of them on a craigslist search right now here in the twin cities.


I've noticed the same thing with HS520's popping up all the time on Craigslist in New England. Just wondering how many of those folks purchased HS520's from Home Depot over the years only to realize that it's not the best option for handling EOD or blizzard type snow storms. Last year was a tough year for heavy snowfalls in New England. That's my theory on why so many HS520's find their way to Craigslist.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I've had 3 HS621's and they all are amazing machines. My last one is the low hour 'museum piece' that I and my son use proudly every winder and lovingly clean and wax after each use.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Not trying to bash either machine, although very skewed toward the older HS621.
The HS520's show up much more around here also on sale sites. Keep in mind the HS520 is the GC engine which has an aluminum bore and overhead cam rated by Honda as residential duty. The older HS621 has the GX engine which is overhead valve with a cast iron bore rated as commercial duty. The HS520 will have a cam drive belt inside the engine. I think even the newest 720 is running a GC engine now, but with a cast iron cylinder and rated commercial. SLight differences noted by a specs geek that realizes a well maintained machine is always better than a newer one with black oil


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

jtclays said:


> Not trying to bash either machine, although very skewed toward the older HS621.
> The HS520's show up much more around here also on sale sites. Keep in mind the HS520 is the GC engine which has an aluminum bore and overhead cam rated by Honda as residential duty. The older HS621 has the GX engine which is overhead valve with a cast iron bore rated as commercial duty. The HS520 will have a cam drive belt inside the engine. I think even the newest 720 is running a GC engine now, but with a cast iron cylinder and rated commercial. SLight differences noted by a specs geek that realizes a well maintained machine is always better than a newer one with black oil


Unfortunately the HS720 only gets the commercial engine everywhere EXCEPT the United States.
It would take one amazing single stage blower to make me sell my HS621.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

NJHonda said:


> I've had 3 HS621's and they all are amazing machines. My last one is the low hour 'museum piece' that I and my son use proudly every winder and lovingly clean and wax after each use.


Very nice!! I am always on the look out for a parts machine or mint condition HS621, since they don't offer it in the states anymore I want to be prepared for the future.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks..


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

superedge88, Do you have any grades to clear and if so does your Honda pull uphill well enough?
Thanks


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

pfn said:


> superedge88, Do you have any grades to clear and if so does your Honda pull uphill well enough?
> Thanks


I specifically have my scraper adjusted to avoid having the paddles pull the unit forward, I do this so that I don't wear out the paddles quickly. Sorry I am not of more help to you.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

superedge88 said:


> I specifically have my scraper adjusted to avoid having the paddles pull the unit forward, I do this so that I don't wear out the paddles quickly. Sorry I am not of more help to you.


No problem, thanks for the prompt response. I have a long, fairly steep drive but my 2 stage isn't really suited for the small, wet snows we have in Annapolis, MD so I am looking for options. I know nothing about single stage units but I'm beginning to think they aren't the answer.
Thanks again.


----------



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

superedge88 said:


> I was so excited to finally get some significant snowfall here in MN that I took a video of my Honda HS-621 in action. The area I blow in the video is about 20 feet by 30 feet and the snow is about 6" deep. The honda performs quite well to say the least. With it blowing the snow at such a great distance and blowing the snow so quickly (at a fast pace) I think that the HS928 is going to be sitting in the garage for a lot of the snowfalls.


I just picked up a used one and I love it. My 2 stage was out this past storm, so I used my 621 and hot damn! It's like the Rudy of snowblowers (football Rudy). I mean I didn't expect much, but it would quit. No matter what I threw at it.


----------

